# cc raffle, Londinium L1-P + set of 4 d'Ancap Londinium cups+v1 Londinium Button tamp



## coffeechap

Ok folks, in response for the request for help on another thread to realise a decent price for the equipment that belonged to one of our forum folk mrsimba (Simon) I am running this raffle.

I believe as a community will will make this happen and one of us will be exceptionally lucky to win a barely used Londinium l1-p, these are fantastic bits of kit as I will personally attest to having one myself for 6 months. So let's pull together and help out the family and freind of Simon.

Anyone and everyone is welcome to participate, 100 tickets at £24 per ticket will realise what I consider a fair and honest price for the l1-p ( they are £3000 plus new), so here is the chance to not only do something great as a community but the chance to put one of the best machines out there on your bench.

please note that any associated costs of delivery must be met by the winner.

Names to be added to the list via cut and paste.

**Update**

A set of 4 d'Ancap Londinium espresso cups and saucers has also been donated by Nickdebug

A v1 Londinium Button tamper has also been donated by johnealey


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. coffeechap

2. grumpydaddy

(Speed editing here we come)


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy


----------



## RvB

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB


----------



## PPapa

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa


----------



## NickdeBug

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug


----------



## alexferdi

PPapa said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Grumpydaddy
> 
> 3. RvB
> 
> 4. PPapa


5. Alexferdi


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5.thecatlinux


----------



## MrShades

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. MrShades


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude


----------



## MrShades

List obviously moving faster than some people type, so I'll tidy it up and add myself again...

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades


----------



## jtldurnall

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. Jtldurnall


----------



## Doozerless

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless


----------



## 4515

I'm in - can someone add me please - on tap talk


----------



## Doozerless

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog


----------



## Eyedee

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee


----------



## PeterL

Me2 via tapa-blah, will fix in the am.


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. Johnealey


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey


----------



## risky

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk


----------



## jeebsy

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy


----------



## anton78

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78


----------



## TomBurtonArt

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt


----------



## Snakehips

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno


----------



## Grahamg

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone


----------



## h1udd

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u


----------



## Dunx90

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90


----------



## aaroncornish

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13 Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17.dfk

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow


----------



## Jp19810

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810


----------



## Glenn

Just a gentle reminder to ensure the member name is exactly as you use to login

This includes uppercase, lowercase, number, spaces and any other characters

It makes managing the raffle a lot easier


----------



## bongo

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo


----------



## Brewer in training

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. H1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo.

33. Brewer in training.


----------



## Drewster

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. Nickdebug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster


----------



## mmmatron

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron


----------



## Jp19810

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow


----------



## knightsfield

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll


----------



## coffeechap

Fantastic response so far folks keep them coming


----------



## GCGlasgow

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin


----------



## AndyH83

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83


----------



## JGF

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumpkin


----------



## coffeechap

Just amazing almost half way there in an a few hours


----------



## jonbutler88

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88


----------



## funinacup

Could someone add me? Tapatalk won't allow copy & paste!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup


----------



## hotmetal

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal


----------



## Flibster

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster


----------



## 4085

with 100 spaces, why not allocate say 25 to let people buy a second one if they want. The 100 space raffles always take ages to fill up whereas the 60 to 70 space raffles go that bit faster. The money raised remains the same and gets the job done faster


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> with 100 spaces, why not allocate say 25 to let people buy a second one if they want. The 100 space raffles always take ages to fill up whereas the 60 to 70 space raffles go that bit faster. The money raised remains the same and gets the job done faster


It's filling up pretty quickly. Let it run a few daya


----------



## coffeechap

I will look at all options in time, there is no specific rush right now


----------



## MSM

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM


----------



## elonii

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii


----------



## bronc

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

Hope I can send a gift via PP to somebody as an international bank transfer would cost as much as the ticket.


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan


----------



## Drusy

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. matron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy


----------



## coffeechap

@bronc that won't be a problem


----------



## mmmatron

Would anyone mind changing me back to mmmatron at no 35? Save any confusion, ta


----------



## Jasper Velders

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders


----------



## malling

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snake hips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy


----------



## Snakehips

Fixed my name as the smell checkur sneakily put a space in there whilst I wasn't looking.

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm genuinely amazed by the response to this good cause. At the same time I'm and also not surprised as I know what a good bunch of people are on this forum.


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski


----------



## nobeans

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans


----------



## Colio07

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07


----------



## coffeechap

This is great nearly 2 thirds there and not even a day in yet


----------



## PeterL

coffeechap said:


> This is great nearly 2 thirds there and not even a day in yet


Do you want us to start paying up or hold until you get a final number? Happy to move funds now, thanks for the organisation on this one, coffee care all the way!


----------



## Glenn

Once the 100 spaces fill up I will lock the thread and send out a payment PM.

Hold fire at this stage - should only be a few more days


----------



## Rhys

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys


----------



## oursus

Only just seen this, could someone add me in?


----------



## Glenn

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus


----------



## fluffles

Me too please


----------



## Glenn

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles


----------



## NeilR

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR


----------



## Djhep

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep


----------



## NickdeBug

If it isn't breaking any rules then I would like to sweeten the pot with a set of 4 d'Ancap Londinium espresso cups and saucers.

Boxed, unused and the perfect accompaniment to the L1-p.

View attachment 19158
X4


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Nick - that's very generous - added to the prize pot


----------



## PeterL

And another rule question, given the slowdown can we go for multiple tickets?


----------



## Glenn

Lets wait a few more days yet.

I'd prefer that we didn't until after 1 week.

Some members only log on once a week - lets give them a chance to review the thread as well.


----------



## coffeechap

We will let this run for a few more days to get some more in then look at other ways to complete it, thanks to everyone so far


----------



## hotmetal

The fact that it's already 2/3 full is a good indication that we as a community are pulling together to help MrSimba's family. I have no doubt that one way or another this will be a success in the capable hands of Glenn and Coffeechap. I'm sure a few other members will sign up when they've seen it, as it's such a good cause.


----------



## johnealey

In the spirit of @NickdeBug offer above would also like to offer up a v1 Londinium Button tamper (straight sides) purchased from @DavidBondy for £60 last year. Brass base, 58.5mm and Zebrano wood "handle". Will also be posted onto the winner at my cost.

Hope this ok

John


----------



## Glenn

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink


----------



## Glenn

Prize pot updated - thanks to @NickdeBug and @johnealey


----------



## Natvx220

I'm overwhelmed.

his parents are without words.

myself and a couple of my friends managed to unplumb and extremely carefully remove this from his flat yesterday, ready for it to go on the market. It was a very difficult day. When myself and his mom (we left the men to the heavy work) went for a coffee, I showed her this thread and how many kind people had entered this raffle, we both got very emotional.

From myself and Simons parents, we'd like to thank you all. What a fabulous community you have, Simon was lucky to have you guys xx

And of course special shout out to Dave and Glenn xx


----------



## Natvx220

Glenn said:



> Prize pot updated - thanks to @NickdeBug and @johnealey


Thank you both very much for helping xx


----------



## Phil104

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104


----------



## Phil104

And yes, for anyone who has been away without easy internet access for a few days - this is the first chance I have had to contribute to this great community contribution.


----------



## cambosheff

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff


----------



## coffeechap

johnealey said:


> In the spirit of @NickdeBug offer above would also like to offer up a v1 Londinium Button tamper (straight sides) purchased from @DavidBondy for £60 last year. Brass base, 58.5mm and Zebrano wood "handle". Will also be posted onto the winner at my cost.
> 
> Hope this ok
> 
> John
> 
> View attachment 19159


Very kind of you John, this is turning into a knock out draw


----------



## Darenf

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF


----------



## Plevis

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis


----------



## Nod

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod


----------



## Nod

What about making the prizes first second and third?


----------



## d_lash

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash


----------



## coffeechap

Nod said:


> What about making the prizes first second and third?


That's a nice idea


----------



## coffeechap

Excellent we have cracked the 70 mark


----------



## Drewster

Nod said:


> What about making the prizes first second and third?





coffeechap said:


> That's a nice idea


Gets my vote.


----------



## whiteyj

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg


----------



## coffeechap

This is great almost 3/4 there


----------



## Yes Row

Seem to remember Spukey liked a raffle?


----------



## Jollybean

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean


----------



## The resurrection

Jollybean said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Grumpydaddy
> 
> 3. RvB
> 
> 4. PPapa
> 
> 5. NickdeBug
> 
> 6. Alexferdi
> 
> 7. Thecatlinux
> 
> 8. drude
> 
> 9. MrShades
> 
> 10. jtldurnall
> 
> 11. Doozerless
> 
> 12. working dog
> 
> 13. Eyedee
> 
> 14. PeterL
> 
> 15. Johnealey
> 
> 16. risky
> 
> 17. dfk41
> 
> 18. Jeebsy
> 
> 19. anton78
> 
> 20. TomBurtonArt
> 
> 21. Snakehips
> 
> 22. Bean About
> 
> 23. Xpenno
> 
> 24. Grahamg
> 
> 25. Blackstone
> 
> 26. h1udd
> 
> 27. mrboots2u
> 
> 28. Dunx90
> 
> 29. Aaroncornish
> 
> 30. GCGlasgow
> 
> 31. Jp19810
> 
> 32. bongo
> 
> 33. Brewer in training
> 
> 34. Drewster
> 
> 35. mmmatron
> 
> 36. YesRow
> 
> 37. Knightsfield
> 
> 38. ronsil
> 
> 39. Soll
> 
> 40. jlarkin
> 
> 41. AndyH83
> 
> 42. JGF
> 
> 43. urbanbumkin
> 
> 44. jonbutler88
> 
> 45. Funinacup
> 
> 46. Hotmetal
> 
> 47. Flibster
> 
> 48. MSM
> 
> 49. Elonii
> 
> 50. bronc
> 
> 51. Dylan
> 
> 52. Drusy
> 
> 53. Jasper Velders
> 
> 54. malling
> 
> 55. DavidBondy
> 
> 56. Daren
> 
> 57. Milanski
> 
> 58. Nobeans
> 
> 59. Colio07
> 
> 60. Rhys
> 
> 61. oursus
> 
> 62. fluffles
> 
> 63. NeilR
> 
> 64. Djhep
> 
> 65. batfink
> 
> 66. Phil104
> 
> 67. cambosheff
> 
> 68. DarenF
> 
> 69. plevis
> 
> 70. Nod
> 
> 71. D_lash
> 
> 72. whiteyj
> 
> 73. michaelg
> 
> 74. Jollybean
> 
> 75. The resurrection


----------



## mazi

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi


----------



## MWJB

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB


----------



## Lefteye

Lefteye


----------



## jlarkin

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

@Lefteye , I assume you wanted to be added to the list?


----------



## Deejaysuave

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejaysuave


----------



## Lefteye

Yep sorry want to be on list!


----------



## coffeechap

Lefteye said:


> Yep sorry want to be on list!


Just need another 21 with your intention.


----------



## Tamper

Please put me down for 3!


----------



## Tamper

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper


----------



## doolallysquiff

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff


----------



## iroko

Would someone be kind enough to pay for ticket if I paypal the money to you.


----------



## AndyH83

Am more than happy to be a PayPal conduit for anyone who needs assistance in transferring the ticket price to the guys.

Just PM me once the payment request is sent out and we'll sort it.

Andy


----------



## coffeechap

iroko said:


> Would someone be kind enough to pay for ticket if I paypal the money to you.


No problem shall we add you to the list


----------



## coffeechap

And well done all now inside the last 20


----------



## coffeechap

Tamper said:


> Please put me down for 3!


Only one entrance per member at the moment


----------



## bz99s

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99s

Couldn't resist.... Good luck all!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko


----------



## coffeechap

Nearly time to start the countdown come in folks lets get behind this


----------



## MarkyP

Can someone add me?


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP


----------



## grumpydaddy

I give up


----------



## coffeechap

grumpydaddy said:


> I give up


It's ok I am watching this like a hawk


----------



## coffeechap

Default

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben


----------



## coffeechap

15 more slots folk and we are on


----------



## sjenner

I have just seen the thread concerning Mr. Simba, I did not quite understand what Dave CC was saying at the top of this thread, even though I entered anyway...

My condolences to his family...

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner


----------



## NickdeBug

over the £2k mark now.

Amazing stuff everyone!

Last 14 places - go on, you know you want to!


----------



## EricC

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC


----------



## matharon

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon


----------



## noelweston

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston


----------



## urbanbumpkin

11 to go!


----------



## aphelion

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion


----------



## coffeechap

Woo hoo last 10


----------



## coffeechap

Where is @Spukey apparently he loves a raffle


----------



## unoll

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll


----------



## TomBurtonArt

9 left!


----------



## mremanxx

I'm in, don't know what the hell I would do with a lever machine









Never win raffles anyway?

All for a good cause.


----------



## coffeechops

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops


----------



## monkey66

Please add me in.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx


----------



## Rhys

..nearly there...


----------



## jimbojohn55

I will have a ticket as well


----------



## bronc

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55


----------



## mpompei

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei


----------



## bronc

The countdown may now begin! 3..2..1..

edit: Oops, one more till the countdown


----------



## Wobin19

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejay suave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei

97. wobin19


----------



## Deejaysuave

Sorry can someone edit the spelling of mine (79.) to Deejaysuave (just so it's exact!)

ta


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejaysuave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei

97. wobin19


----------



## coffeechap

3 more folks so close now


----------



## Obnic

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejaysuave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei

97. wobin19

98. Obnic


----------



## coffeechap

two more places get in quick folks


----------



## mokapoka

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejaysuave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei

97. wobin19

98. Obnic

99. mokapoka


----------



## Blackstone

One more and we will be done tonight


----------



## coffeechap

can't believe no spukey


----------



## johnealey

@Spukey- he loves a raffle.

where are you?


----------



## Rhys

johnealey said:


> @Spukey- he loves a raffle.
> 
> where are you?


Not been on for a while (08-09-15). I don't think the last place will last long


----------



## coffeechap

one more space roll up roll up


----------



## Daren

Spukey! Spukey! Spukey!


----------



## Glenn

In expectation of the final place being filled imminently it is timely to provide an update on the payment and draw details.

When the 100th member enters, a PM with payment details will be sent to all entrants.

Please do not respond to advise that you have paid

Please read this message carefully as the payment details may differ from previous raffles.

*Payment via Paypal is not permitted*

If you wish to pay via Paypal then please contact a fellow member who may be willing to pay via their bank account.

The member takes a risk on their own account as Raffle payments are forbidden and can result in accounts being closed.

The winner of the raffle (for the Londinium L1-P) will be the person in the row of the First Ball Drawn on Friday 12 Feb Euromillions after 2 randomisations using random.org List Randomiser.

Second place (set of 4 d'Ancap cups) will be the person whose name is in the row of the first Lucky Star drawn

Third place (Londinium Button Tamper) will be the person whose name is in the row of the second Lucky Star drawn

The draw date will be announced when all funds have been received.

*Please Note*

There are 100 entrants and I expect payment could take at least a week to come in.

We do not name and shame anyone who takes time to pay. Please respect that some peoples circumstances mean they are not able to transfer in a timely fashion - sometimes beyond their control.

Any calls for 'naming and shaming' or jokes related to this will result in the member being removed from the forum for a period of time - this is non-negotiable.

Please respect this otherwise you will find access restricted without notification - no exceptions.

Finally - a huge thank you to Dave (coffeechap) for assisting Natalie with realising fair market value for the machine and to Nickdebug and johnealey for donating second and third place prizes

Good luck to all who have entered.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Not been around much lately but just read what's happened. What a great response - and what a class act you are Dave:

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejaysuave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei

97. wobin19

98. Obnic

99. mokapoka

100. Nimble Motionists


----------



## hotmetal

Yay!


----------



## mokapoka

Please remove my name from the list. I thought I could pay with paypal. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Glenn

You can pay another member via Paypal - just do not use the word 'raffle'

They can then pay the account details I will provide

Usually someone offers the service


----------



## Glenn

100 locked in

1. Coffeechap

2. Grumpydaddy

3. RvB

4. PPapa

5. NickdeBug

6. Alexferdi

7. Thecatlinux

8. drude

9. MrShades

10. jtldurnall

11. Doozerless

12. working dog

13. Eyedee

14. PeterL

15. Johnealey

16. risky

17. dfk41

18. Jeebsy

19. anton78

20. TomBurtonArt

21. Snakehips

22. Bean About

23. Xpenno

24. Grahamg

25. Blackstone

26. h1udd

27. mrboots2u

28. Dunx90

29. Aaroncornish

30. GCGlasgow

31. Jp19810

32. bongo

33. Brewer in training

34. Drewster

35. mmmatron

36. YesRow

37. Knightsfield

38. ronsil

39. Soll

40. jlarkin

41. AndyH83

42. JGF

43. urbanbumkin

44. jonbutler88

45. Funinacup

46. Hotmetal

47. Flibster

48. MSM

49. Elonii

50. bronc

51. Dylan

52. Drusy

53. Jasper Velders

54. malling

55. DavidBondy

56. Daren

57. Milanski

58. Nobeans

59. Colio07

60. Rhys

61. oursus

62. fluffles

63. NeilR

64. Djhep

65. batfink

66. Phil104

67. cambosheff

68. DarenF

69. plevis

70. Nod

71. D_lash

72. whiteyj

73. michaelg

74. Jollybean

75. The resurrection

76. mazi

77. MWJB

78. Lefteye

79. Deejaysuave

80. Tamper

81. Doolallysquiff

82. Bz99

83. Iroko

84. MarkyP

85. Bigben

86. sjenner

87. EricC

88. Matharon

89. noelweston

90. aphelion

91. unoll

92. coffeechops

93. Monkey66

94. mremanxx

95. jimbojohn55

96. mpompei

97. wobin19

98. Obnic

99. mokapoka

100. Nimble Motionists

A PM will be sent shortly (once I have validated the names are all correct)


----------



## mokapoka

Ok Im in if someone offers.


----------



## PPapa

andyh83 said:


> am more than happy to be a paypal conduit for anyone who needs assistance in transferring the ticket price to the guys.
> 
> Just pm me once the payment request is sent out and we'll sort it.
> 
> Andy


fyi @mokapoka.


----------



## Glenn

5 people could not follow instructions

Putting the correct name is very important!

All has been sorted now and the PM has been sent


----------



## Yes Row

mokapoka said:


> Ok Im in if someone offers.


I will sort it with you tomorrow


----------



## Yes Row

My name was added incorrectly against number 36. If it could be amended, if necessary


----------



## Dylan

My reference will show up as "Londin1" @Glenn as it was saved as that a while ago.


----------



## hotmetal

Done. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bronc

@AndyH83 is your offer still valid?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

I'll happily do the paypal buisness too. Just PM me.


----------



## AndyH83

bronc said:


> @AndyH83 is your offer still valid?


Of course, for anyone who needs help transferring payment, just PM me!


----------



## aphelion

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jlarkin

Looks like it's covered but I'm also happy to receive PayPal and pay Glenn...


----------



## bongo

Sorry to be a pain, but I'm not sure the selection format is appropriate, despite I originally thought it was a good idea.

This is my reasoning.

On a single ticket raffle, everyone should have the same odds of winning. In this case 1/100.

At randomisation everyone has a chance of being in the final draw (of 50) then it's down to the lottery, meaning 50 people's odds are then cut short - because they're already 'out' - which is not fair. It also isn't what was advertised.

Effectively, chance of being selected for the big draw is 50 out of 100, twice over. So 1/2 odds (as no one gets dropped during the first round, only the second round odds count).

But then the odds for 1st place are 1/50, giving 50 people odds of 1/100 (1/2 * 1/50), while the remainder are already 'out' odds = 0 (1/2 * 0).

That is not how a raffle works. In a raffle, everyone has the same odds a the time the name is called (on a 1 ticket per person basis).

If I am wrong, please correct me. But, this is not how a raffle works IMO.

Matt


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for your message

The randomisation process takes care of this

There are 100 names in the list (1-100)

This list is randomised and the names can appear in any one of 100 spaces

The list if further randomised and the names can appear in any one of 100 spaces

This way it does not matter if you register in the first 50 or last 50 as the randomisation takes care of the placing into the row on the spreadsheet

The Lottery draw makes this a further randomisation - totally pot luck and no way you could predict where you will end up

Everyone has the same odds

Hope this explains


----------



## bongo

It kind of does and doesn't work in my head. What you've said is what I originally thought, it just doesn't 'feel' right....

50 people having odds of 1/100, and the others 0 is wrong when advertised as a 'raffle' IMO.

I am not suggesting I have a solution. I also won't comment further on the matter.


----------



## Glenn

All members are randomised once

eg Member 60 could end up in position 2 or 85

The list is randomised once more and the member could appear in any position (between 1 and 100)

The numbers will be pre-determined from the draw and the randomisation will place you into the row

Your original row number is just the starting point

Therefore everyone has the same odds

Does this make sense?


----------



## 4085

if you have 100 tickets and one prize, the odds are 1 in 100 no matter which way you look at it. The winners ticket is taken out leaving the odds for second place as 1 in 99 and third place 1 in 98...the rest is irrelevant


----------



## Jasper Velders

Lol, I had problems understanding the original email at first, but I get it now. The 2 randomization steps are just to re-shuffle the entry list, so everybody gets assigned a random number (1-100) instead of keeping the one from the entry list. 100 entries in = 100 entries out, just with a different number. Then the lottery draw is used to pick the winning number. Seems like a nice way to randomize the draw, cleverly done I think.


----------



## anton78

@bongo - it's only 50 people having no chance of winning after the first two randomisation processes. Pre everything (ie now) everyone has the same odds of winning. To do the maths, the probability of having a final number between 1 and 50 is 0.5, as you rightly said. The probability of winning after that is 1 in 50 (0.02). So the overall probability of winning is 0.5*0.02, which is 0.01, or 1 in 100. Doesn't matter where you start in the draw.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can we move on from this now , and get back to supporting the raffle and the cause please , it's a little unedifying seeing this considering the reason it's up . Plus I trust Glenn implicitly

Good luck everyone


----------



## Phil104

+1 Mrboots - and for a tried and tested raffle format - in an even better cause than ever.


----------



## sjenner

Paid and waiting for my prize!


----------



## bronc

sjenner, if you win I'll accept your L1 as a gift


----------



## mremanxx

Makes no odds to me,I never win raffles/draws









Bit of a lie I once won a voucher for a spray tan session.









Bear in mind I'm from Scotland and am a pale shade of blue to start with before any sun hits my skin, you've gotta laugh.

Good luck and well done Glenn and Dave for sorting it out.


----------



## johnealey

Paid. Good luck everyone.

John


----------



## The resurrection

Is it possible anyone could put mine into the account if I paypal it over. I'm offshore working at the mo and bank won't let me set up new recipient without phoning through to me which isn't possible. Sorry to be a pain


----------



## Yes Row

The resurrection said:


> Is it possible anyone could put mine into the account if I paypal it over. I'm offshore working at the mo and bank won't let me set up new recipient without phoning through to me which isn't possible. Sorry to be a pain


I will Alex, not a problem. You have my PayPal

How you getting on with the Brewtus?


----------



## The resurrection

Many thanks mate your a gent I've pm'd ya:good:


----------



## Soll

Paid, with thanks. Very best of luck all


----------



## Rhys

Well, I've just paid in my £24 to a very good cause whether I win or not.

This is definitely a raffle that whether win or loose, taking part is more important.

Good luck all!


----------



## hotmetal

I agree Rhys. 97 people will hopefully agree afterwards. Would love to be one of the 3 but on this occasion, "it's not the winning but the taking part" seems to be particularly appropriate.


----------



## monkey66

Yup. I held off because in my haste I didn't realise the cause. Once I actually read the thread it was a no brainer.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Paid, and agree with the thoughts above, Im glad its going to a worthy cause, the prizes are just a welcome bonus.


----------



## iroko

Paid, with thanks and same thoughts as above.


----------



## aaroncornish

All paid up. Good luck one and all


----------



## bongo

What he said ^^


----------



## DavidBondy

Perhaps I mis-read Glenn's email but is there any need to post that one has paid? It just seems to clog this thread up and it's utterly meaningless.

Just my two penn-orth!

David


----------



## coffeechap

DavidBondy said:


> Perhaps I mis-read Glenn's email but is there any need to post that one has paid? It just seems to clog this thread up and its utterly meaningless.
> 
> Just my two penn-orth!
> 
> David


 Short answer is there is no need to postwar payment had been made


----------



## Glenn

I am locking this thread until the draw announcement.

I stated no jokes and really do not want to invoke bans!

Will update with the lotto numbers tomorrow.

We are close now with most payments in.


----------



## Glenn

85/100 payments received so far


----------



## Glenn

As per Post 177 the winners and runner up row numbers have been determined

Euromillions numbers in order drawn on Friday 12 Feb 2016









This means;

The winner will be the person in Row 31 after the second randomisation

The second place will be the person in row 5 after the second randomisation

The third place will be the person in row 2 after the second randomisation

Payment update:

There have been 90 payments received

I know of 4 more coming shortly (Monday)

This leaves only 6 to pay

If payment has not been received by Monday I will message the 6 to prompt


----------



## coffeechap

Just wanted to pass on the sentiments of Simons parents, they emailed me to say how grateful they were for the support and kindness of the forum, they as I are amazed at how a group of like minded folk come together when needed, so a huge thanks from them and me for your support.


----------



## Glenn

96/100 accounted for now


----------



## Glenn

98/100 accounted for

2 payments to come in - have messaged both outstanding entrants

We are getting closer...


----------



## Glenn

All payments will have come in by tomorrow evening - so the draw is on!

The draw will take place at 2130 Wed 17 Feb 2016.


----------



## Glenn

Just over an hour until the draw.

Who's excited?


----------



## Dunx90

Me me me. Friends are annoyed as this is all iv been speaking about all week. haha


----------



## Daren

I've got my acceptance speech sorted. Good luck to you all in the runner up positions


----------



## Rhys

Might just turn my phone off.. Would be a lovely surprise in the morning...

.. I fancy some nice espresso cups


----------



## PPapa

I am afraid that if I win one, I wouldn't be able to use it for half a year as I couldn't plumb it in the current flat.

Hoping for a tamper more than the machine... Joined the raffle just for a good deed.


----------



## jtldurnall

Been showing my dad pictures of a londinium all day. My body is ready.


----------



## Nod

Getting exciting!!!


----------



## coffeechap

about time i won one of these raffles


----------



## oursus

I wouldn't know what to do with one, that tamper would be all wrong for me - spro cups would be cool...


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> about time i won one of these raffles


"Fix!!!"


----------



## coffeechap

perfect you can win the cups then


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> "Fix!!!"


i believe you have already won one though


----------



## Daren

No - I have won two actually!


----------



## MSM

Not long to wait now...









Would be a nice upgrade from my Classic.


----------



## malling

I have no clue where to put it and it won't be up and running until we get a new kitchen

And that would first happen the up and coming summer


----------



## oursus

What grinder to go with it tho?

(This feed is pinging up & down like a flea!)


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> No - I have won two actually!


exactly


----------



## malling

Mythos one


----------



## oursus

Meaning msm


----------



## Glenn

Whilst we wait for the clock to tick down, I would like to thank Natalie and coffeechap for arranging the finer details and to all members who entered for supporting such a good cause.

I am prepping the draw ready to log on to random.org and start the process.


----------



## oursus

Drum roll...


----------



## Nod

The last raffle created an r120 paired with an aeropress so if I win the lever I'm going to pair it with a chop spice grinder...


----------



## PPapa

HYPE HYPE HYPE! I guess subscribing to this thread on Tapatalk was a bad idea. I can't read posts as new notifications keep popping up!


----------



## coffeechap

Nod said:


> The last raffle created an r120 paired with an aeropress so if I win the lever I'm going to pair it with a chop spice grinder...


you can get rid of that average machine of yours


----------



## Yes Row

Nod said:


> The last raffle created an r120 paired with an aeropress so if I win the lever I'm going to pair it with a chop spice grinder...


Have a Rhino in the for sale section


----------



## Nod

> you can get rid of that average machine of yours


I can start to live your life... All I will need is some knowledge and skill and I'll be laughing...


----------



## Glenn

The time has come for another much anticipated raffle draw.

A quick recap of proceedings.

I am about to load all 100 names into random.org List Randomiser

I then randomise the list (to get rid of any bias from 1st to last entry)

I then randomise again which is the draw itself

As per Post 177 the winners and runner up row numbers have been determined

Euromillions numbers in order drawn on Friday 12 Feb 2016










This means;

The winner will be the person in Row 31 after the second randomisation

The second place will be the person in row 5 after the second randomisation

The third place will be the person in row 2 after the second randomisation

Good luck to all participants!


----------



## Daren

Good luck everyone (especially @coffeechap)


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Good luck everyone (especially @coffeechap)


you are too kind


----------



## jeebsy

Bah humbug to everyone else, good luck to me


----------



## bz99s

It would pair nicely with my e10 ...


----------



## Daren

tension....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Good luck everyone (especially @coffeechap)


It would be funny if he won!


----------



## PPapa

Something to listen while waiting for the results... Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dunx90

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Nod

> Something to listen while waiting for the results... Good luck everyone.


Cool tunes...


----------



## Glenn

So....... the draw has taken place!

I am uploading the screenshots ready for validation and checking that I have the right rows highlighted

Hang in there folks!


----------



## Nod

You'd never guess staring at and refreshing an iphone would be so exciting


----------



## malling

Good luck


----------



## Jp19810

And the lucky winners are...


----------



## Glenn

I am pleased to announce that the winner of the Londinium L1-P is *mpompei*

Runner up = *urbanbumpkin*

Third Place = *Grumpydaddy*

A PM will be sent with details on how to claim your prizes

Thank you again to everyone who participated.

Draw sheets are here

Word

Excel


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Congrats @mpompei


----------



## PPapa

Congratulations!


----------



## oursus

Congratulations all!


----------



## Dunx90

Congrats.


----------



## malling

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Daren

Hey! Congrats all!

Big thanks to the organisers once again


----------



## drude

Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## Nod

Massive congrats to mpompei and all winners

Great raffle and thanks to all involved for organising it...


----------



## risky

Wow @mpompei welcome to the forum. What a start.


----------



## MSM

:dummy:Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Dallah

Well done. It couldn't go to a nicer man. I wish I had been around to join in as it was a great cause. Thanks to @coffeechap


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats to the winners, great cause, great community.


----------



## coffeechap

and there was mpompei only looking to spend £500 on machine and grinder last week, fantastic win.


----------



## Yes Row

Congratulations to the winners and nice one to all involved with organising


----------



## Jp19810

Congratulations to the winners.

Thanks again to Glenn and coffeechap for organising.

Jon


----------



## Rhys

Great raffle all round - well done to the winners


----------



## Natvx220

I'd like to say a massive thank you to everyone who bought a ticket. I'm feeling very emotional, but at least I know Simons pride and joy will be going to a good home and will be loved as much as he did.

big congrats to mpompei and the runners up.

massive thanks again, it's very overwhelming and humbling xx


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yay! Congratulations Mpompei!


----------



## 4515

This is a strange one

I wanted to say good luck to those who participated but it didnt feel right

Congratulations to the winners

But more than that I'm really pleased that we could do our small bit for Simons family


----------



## mokapoka

Congratulations to the winners!

Thanks to organisers and thoughts with mrsimba and family.


----------



## elonii

Congrats fella - what an amazing win, great stuff and thanks to all. Was fun dreaming for a while


----------



## johnealey

Congrats to all winners and thanks to Dave & Glenn for organising, once again but maybe more so this time, a fantastic example of why this truly is a quality community to be a part of.

John


----------



## mpompei

Wow - I'm totally shocked. I never expected to win this.

I will try my best to give a good home to this and pay tribute to Simon's legacy.


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> I'd like to say a massive thank you to everyone who bought a ticket. I'm feeling very emotional' date=' but at least I know Simons pride and joy will be going to a good home and will be loved as much as he did. big congrats to mpompei and the runners up. massive thanks again, it's very overwhelming and humbling xx[/quote']
> 
> Our thoughts are with you and I hope you do ok in the next few difficult months.


----------



## mmmatron

Congrats all, what a great community


----------



## jtldurnall

Congrats all, great cause and gave me and the missus half an hour of great entertainment refreshing my phone screen!


----------



## Soll

Well done to all the winners, what a fantastic raffle for a worthy cause


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations to all the winners.

Such a worthy cause in which we had the honour of participating.


----------



## Snakehips

Echo all of the above.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Well there is a thing....quite possibly the perfect outcome for me.

Well Done each and every one of you. This has shown this forum for what it is: A truly supportive and helpful place.

Natalie, I hope this helps, please be at peace. Our thoughts are with you and the family.

Thanks to coffeechap for his hard work and to Nickdebug and johnealey for their support and donations

Mike


----------



## batfink

Well done everyone, not only to the winners but also to everyone who took part. I'm amazed at how supportive this forum is for what is a great cause.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

grumpydaddy said:


> Well there is a thing....quite possibly the perfect outcome for me.
> 
> Well Done each and every one of you. This has shown this forum for what it is: A truly supportive and helpful place.
> 
> Natalie, I hope this helps, please be at peace. Our thoughts are with you and the family.
> 
> Thanks to coffeechap for his hard work and to Nickdebug and johnealey for their support and donations
> 
> Mike


Second all of the above Grumpydaddy. Of all the raffles we've done on here it was more about supporting a Simon than actually winning.

Having said that I'm completely chuffed I came runner up (you can never have enough cups).

Thanks to Nick and John for their kind donations and for Glenn and CoffeeChap for organising this.


----------



## alexferdi

Great cause. Cheers to @coffeechap and @Glenn


----------



## Wobin19

Congrats to the winners and it feels great to be part of this wonderful community. I don't feel like I lost at all with this great cause behind it. Well done to those involved in organising and everybody who took part too.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Ahh yes..... Glenn. I kinda missed him off the list didn't I?

My thanks too to Glenn for his efforts, but mainly for this place. I don't know how you did it nor the blood sweat and tears that have gone into making this forum what it is, but however this whole supportive vibe was achieved, I hope you are proud of it. This past week especially.


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations to the winners, great support


----------



## Thecatlinux

The friendliness and kindness of this forum never ceases to amaze me.

Well done to the winners , another massive pat on the back for the organisers .

And of course all our love and sympathy to Simon's family .


----------



## PPapa

grumpydaddy said:


> Ahh yes..... Glenn. I kinda missed him off the list didn't I?
> 
> My thanks too to Glenn for his efforts, but mainly for this place. I don't know how you did it nor the blood sweat and tears that have gone into making this forum what it is, but however this whole supportive vibe was achieved, I hope you are proud of it. This past week especially.


I would be completely okay with adding @Glenn and all mods in the future raffles. That's the least we can do for them and I don't think one's chances to win the raffle are reduced by much.


----------



## DC63

Well done everyone , shame I wasn't here to join. Glenn you deserve a medal.


----------



## The resurrection

Congrats to the winners and hopefully this will help out the family at such a sad time


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for the kind wishes

I'm quite happy not participating in the raffles









More chances for members and most importantly - impartiality

I have one of everything already (barista/brewing equipment) and ready access to the machines that I wish to get hands-on time with.


----------



## DavidBondy

I was so confident that I wouldn't win that I didn't even look until just now - I have never won a thing on any of these raffles - HOWEVER my congratulations to the lucky winners and thanks to Dave and Glenn for the organisation!

David


----------



## Jasper Velders

Same here, congratulations to the lucky winners and big thanks to Dave and Glenn for helping Simon's family with this!


----------



## bongo

Anyone want to buy my raffle ticket back off me? Any raffle ticket collectors out there? I know some people collect ticket stubbs... it's not that dis-similar is it? LOL

(This is a joke by the way)


----------



## iroko

Congrats to the winners







, what a great community.


----------



## risky

PPapa said:


> I would be completely okay with adding @Glenn and all mods in the future raffles. That's the least we can do for them and I don't think one's chances to win the raffle are reduced by much.


The mods are already able to participate, it's only Glenn who refrains. Doesn't seem to help me win though.


----------



## Jon

risky said:


> The mods are already able to participate, it's only Glenn who refrains. Doesn't seem to help me win though.


Maybe @PPapa meant you should participate for free as a thank you for all the selfless hard work you do, risky?


----------



## Jon

I'm really glad we (you) did this for Simon's family. I think it's a great thing (and I'm sorry I didn't participate!).

My thoughts are with them at a what must be a very difficult time.


----------



## Phil104

Well done everyone - the winners, the organisers, and our collective thoughts for Simon and the strength of community.


----------



## anton78

Oops, I turned updates off so missed the draw! Well done everyone


----------



## PPapa

jonc said:


> Maybe @PPapa meant you should participate for free as a thank you for all the selfless hard work you do, risky?


Yes, that's what I meant (thanks for clarification).


----------



## Jon

PPapa said:


> Yes, that's what I meant (thanks for clarification).


We do it all for love - and it's character building. Very nice thought though. Thanks.


----------



## PPapa

Getting rewarded for community work is always nice. Once you do some voluntary work, you appreciate more when others are doing it.

I reported few CFUK bugs (nothing too major really, I was just messing around). Received a CFUK Keep Cup from Glenn, which was unexpected, but very nice!


----------

